

Ask HN: Potential service that connects fans to musicians for financial support? - kseudo

Hi guys,&#60;p&#62;I am playing with the idea of setting up a site where fans can start and maintain a direct relationship to musicians in exchange for financial support.
The idea is that musicians might have a lot of value that they might not realize that their fans might be interested in paying for. We would help provide the tools to monazite the relationship and make it worthwhile for both parties. It would have elements of crowed sourcing mixed with a personal relationship features.&#60;p&#62;So I am wondering, do you guys see any possibilities in this? Would you give an artist some money if, for example, you could access restricted content, allowed you to have conversation with them, perhaps allowed you to post on their Facebook wall etc...
Do you see people interested in developing a lasting relationship with the artists they listen to and most importantly would people pay for this?&#60;p&#62;Any thoughts/comments would be appreciated.&#60;p&#62;Thanks,&#60;p&#62;kSeudo
======
qxb
I imagine these is already on your radar, but it seems appropriate at this
point to link to two of the 1000 True Fans essays from a few years ago.

Original --
[http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/03/1000_true_fan...](http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/03/1000_true_fans.php)

Followup --
[http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/04/the_case_agai...](http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/04/the_case_agains.php)

